# Growth Products Micrel Total



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with or opinions about Growth Products Micrel Total 5-0-0?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I use something similar - FEature 6-0-0.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0787/9813/files/Feature_water_soluble_micronutrients_6-0-0_Label.pdf?10514367110079737778

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513

Costs considerably less, and 1 single $20 bag will last my yard (4k sq ft) 2 full years of product. The only thing FEature doesn't have is Zn and Mo.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> I use something similar - FEature 6-0-0.
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0787/9813/files/Feature_water_soluble_micronutrients_6-0-0_Label.pdf?10514367110079737778
> 
> ...


I seen most people use this when there spraying PGR. I will purchase some for next season.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Interesting. This is in addition to the usual iron and nitrogen and milorganite applications?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

craigdt said:


> Interesting. This is in addition to the usual iron and nitrogen and milorganite applications?


Who is this question directed to?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. This is in addition to the usual iron and nitrogen and milorganite applications?
> ...


anyone who knows more than me :mrgreen:

Is this basically just a supplemental micronutrients fertilizer?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the product is perfectly fine if you are looking to add micronutrients to your lawn but if you have to have it shipped you will be paying a lot to ship water to where you could get the FeATURE and get basically the same thing and get more bang for your buck.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

craigdt said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > craigdt said:
> ...


I probably don't know more then the next person here lol

I get micros, and iron from Microgreene and Feature.

NPK from Milo and GreenTRX (will go GreenTRX 100% next year since it's a lot cheaper here, and I am seeing slightly better results as it combines both organic and synthetic [87% bio based]). And will be adding CarbonX probably in the next 60 days or so. Depending on the weather.

Might add a few more Next products next year, but use RGS, Humic12, and Microgreene a lot.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

One of the reviews on the Feature seems to indicate that when mixed with biostimulants, it will stain.

Would this mean items like Kelp Help and BLSC will cause staining?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

craigdt said:


> One of the reviews on the Feature seems to indicate that when mixed with biostimulants, it will stain.
> 
> Would this mean items like Kelp Help and BLSC will cause staining?


Every once in a while, I get a tiny bit of staining, but that's from slight overspray, even when I am careful. But I found a product that removes rust, without scrubbing or pressure washing. I'd have to go in the garage and find what the product name is, but it works amazing for quick touch-ups.

I use the Ortho hose-end sprayer with Biostims and a pump sprayer to apply Feature/Iron.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I have easy access to the Growth Products Micrel. Thats why I was going to try it along with Milorganite. I have never used a liquid Iron product.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Butter said:


> I have easy access to the Growth Products Micrel. Thats why I was going to try it along with Milorganite. I have never used a liquid Iron product.


I'd use it if I could get it for cheap. Since I'm cheap, I like Feature. Lol


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

Applied Micrel Total 5-0-0 (Foliar Application) at a rate of 3 oz. / 1-gallon water /M & added .25 lb. N /M of Sprayable Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) with a very small amount Non-Ionic Surfactant and results were amazing.

Liquid Fertilizer is a game changer & Micrel Total rules!


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Redeye said:


> Applied Micrel Total 5-0-0 (Foliar Application) at a rate of 3 oz. / 1-gallon water /M & added .25 lb. N /M of Sprayable Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) with a very small amount Non-Ionic Surfactant and results were amazing.
> 
> Liquid Fertilizer is a game changer & Micrel Total rules!


What was the ammonium sulfate for? What were your results like?


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

AMS is used as a adjuvant to improve activity & lowers the pH of the spray solution. This cocktail gives amazing results!


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Redeye said:


> Applied Micrel Total 5-0-0 (Foliar Application) at a rate of 3 oz. / 1-gallon water /M & added .25 lb. N /M of Sprayable Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) with a very small amount Non-Ionic Surfactant and results were amazing.
> 
> Liquid Fertilizer is a game changer & Micrel Total rules!


@Redeye What is 'sprayable AS"? I though AS was inherently water soluble.

I just want to make sure that I get this right - for my lawn size (4200 sq ft) this would be 5 lbs of AS that I dissolve in my tank with the Micrel if I do one app per month, correct?


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

@turfnsurf


turfnsurf said:


> Redeye said:
> 
> 
> > Applied Micrel Total 5-0-0 (Foliar Application) at a rate of 3 oz. / 1-gallon water /M & added .25 lb. N /M of Sprayable Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) with a very small amount Non-Ionic Surfactant and results were amazing.
> ...


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I was under the impression that all AS was water soluble, so when I saw you references yours as being sprayable AS, it made me wonder if I was misinformed.

Here is what I have. This should be sprayable, correct? I didn't know the concentration went that high. Where did you find that at?


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

@surfnturf 
What you have is SPRAYABLE & will easily dissolve! I get my AMS from Southern States & Stanley Crop Service for $15.

Other products I get at these places is *Sulfate of Potash (0-0-52-17)* & Anuvia* SYMTrex (17-1-2-17)* with 16% Organic Matter & 3% Iron

These are the best products at Agricultural prices.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Redeye said:


> @surfnturf
> What you have is SPRAYABLE & will easily dissolve! I get my AMS from Southern States & Stanley Crop Service for $15.
> 
> Other products I get at these places is *Sulfate of Potash (0-0-52-17)* & Anuvia* SYMTrex (17-1-2-17)* with 16% Organic Matter & 3% Iron
> ...


@Redeye it seems like they don't have those kinds of stores in my area. And definitely not those great prices! Those are some excellent products. I am envious.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@CarolinaCuttin I know you use Micrel - is there a temperature that you stop using it at?

I intend to order some for next spring and I just wanted to make sure I understood when to stop using it (because plants are going dormant for the winter) and when to stop using it (like if it's too hot and you might stress the plant).

I suppose this theory applies to macros, but I didn't want to assume because perhaps micros impact plants differently.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@turfnsurf No sense in spraying anything foliar when the highs are below 50° F


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @turfnsurf No sense in spraying anything foliar when the highs are below 50° F


During the growing season, is there a time when applying the micros might stress the plants because they are encouraging growth while the plant might be trying to harvest its resources and survive the temps?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@turfnsurf Nope, as long as you follow the rate on the label and the turf is growing you'll be fine anytime.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@Redeye I see you mentioned you used only 1 gallon of water as a carrier per 1,000 sq. ft. The label suggests 3-5 gallons....did you encounter any issues? I was interested last year in the product until I read the label suggesting 3-5 gallons of water per 1,000 sq. ft.


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

SJ Lawn said:


> @Redeye I see you mentioned you used only 1 gallon of water as a carrier per 1,000 sq. ft. The label suggests 3-5 gallons....did you encounter any issues? I was interested last year in the product until I read the label suggesting 3-5 gallons of water per 1,000 sq. ft.


I think 3-5 gallons/M is soil application but 3oz. Micrel Total/1-gallon/M works great as a foliar application


----------

